# Gas station



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Wish I had some extra cash.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-HO-S...130957885872?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e7db2c1b0



Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not saying it is or isn't, but I think this kit was made by another RR train company, and may have been re-popped by yet another after that. The stickers look homemade, or at the very least sun faded. It certainly didn't sit on a slot car table in someone's basement for 40 years, as it's too clean. I'll do a little research on the bay and see if I can find comparable gas stations that can be converted with a little copy and paste work for the sticker part.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This one's kinda rough, but you get the picture. If it isn't the same tooling, it's a blatant copy. Funny how arch rival slot car companies shared their taste in gas station models.. :tongue:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-1-87-Bui...858579?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27d545fe13

Be forewarned. All HO gas stations are not created equal. Some won't let a T jet in the door, and may not have a deep enough bay depth-wise either. This 76 station is the only one I know of that *MIGHT* work. I've never owned one, nor a Model Motoring one either.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The above mentioned is way small...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The 76 station is too? It looks identical to the MM version. Was the Aurora one too small too?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Side by side comparison:

Original link.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-HO-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The TYCO version: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-1-87-Bui...58579?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27d545fe13=

The TYCO looks very much like the 1st link, especially when compared to the 3rd link.

3rd link. This one looks a lot more genuine to me: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Mode...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Are they all the same? I have no idea. I know some other HO gas stations are pathetically small, but I was told that the TYCO Union 76 kit though tight will work for T Jets. Not for AFX, but a T Jet will fit inside. The molded in signage over the doors is the giveaway that link 1 is TYCO and not Aurora. The seller may or may not know what he has.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Someone jumped on it. I have my eye on a few others, but they are a little high.

Dave


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Are they all the same? I have no idea. I know some other HO gas stations are pathetically small, but I was told that the TYCO Union 76 kit though tight will work for T Jets. Not for AFX, but a T Jet will fit inside. The molded in signage over the doors is the giveaway that link 1 is TYCO and not Aurora. The seller may or may not know what he has.[/QUOTE]

Here's a link to some S scale buildings...couple of gas stations & other stuff. 
S scale will be close for the newer larger scale H.O. slots AFX, Tyco, etc.
http://twinwhistle.com/sscalekits.aspx


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Gas Station*







:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Perfect!! All it needs is a power steering/transmission fluid puddle in a parking space and it'll be 100% accurate! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a Tyco station. It'd be good for a display, still just a little small. You could park TJets around it and make it work. I've never seen the Aurora one in person...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a Tyco station. It'd be good for a display, still just a little small. You could park TJets around it and make it work. I've never seen the Aurora one in person...RM


I have a Plasticville Texaco/Shell... (MSRP; mint = $15 in fact. sealed box)
I like it, but it fits the OLD HO scale (Aurora. ect)...
not 2 bad w/ diecasts (wrecker, fuel trucks, ect)...
but remember, most of these were made 4 "HO Train" layouts....

I had a 1/32-ish Texaco station w/ I was....5yrs. old @ Xmas (maybe 1/43..
everything looks BIGGER w/ u'r a lil' kid ;-)

I've seen some on the bay... the $$ w/ gag u :-(

anybody here of afx sized stations please educate me ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

For an AFX/Tyco/lifelike station, you might consider one of the Exxon stations from Model Power. The size looks great, comes with pumps, lube display and a couple of characters, even comes with a diecast trator trailer, already put together, it's even lighted. I removed one of the doors, put Lifelike inside so you can get an idea. This is a great piece for you diecasters also. The Shell is an older model, but the new release is an Exxon...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> For an AFX/Tyco/lifelike station, you might consider one of the Exxon stations from Model Power. The size looks great, comes with pumps, lube display and a couple of characters, even comes with a diecast trator trailer, already put together, it's even lighted. I removed one of the doors, put Lifelike inside so you can get an idea. This is a great piece for you diecasters also. The Shell is an older model, but the new release is an Exxon...RM


link (s) 2 model power / dealers, ect Randy??? :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

bubba here it is on ebay # 390588716714
this was the cheapest new one of it that I found.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Shell station $37.99 http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCBU4

Above mentioned Exxon station $36.99 with $7.99 shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/39058871671.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=390588716714&_rdc=1

Same Exxon station $39.43 with free shipping, 8 available.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/689-Exxon-S...V_Movie_Character_Toys_US&hash=item3cd31d56c5


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You might want to call before trying to order the Shell, I'd say it's out of stock or on backorder which means it's not likely, but I could be wrong...RM


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

If you would like something more modern and it is for 1/64 scale, this is nice.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130781356873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Dave


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The Model Power station looks RIGHT ON for the 1/64th cars!!!
Thanks for the heads up on that one.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Omega said:


> Wish I had some extra cash.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-HO-S...130957885872?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e7db2c1b0
> 
> ...


...and now for the rest of the story...
The gas station in the Ebay auction was made by Tyco and decorated to look a lot like the old Aurora version. The station,pumps,and sign are the same size. The only real difference in the buildings is the absence of the molded in wording above the garage doors. I have heard in the past that these were made from the slightly modified original Aurora molds. I used to own the station that was sold in the Ebay auction and sold it to the recent seller probably a couple of years ago. I made it very clear when I sold it that this was not an original Aurora model.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Tuffone. That clears that up I think. I think I'll be shopping for a Model Power, though it will eat up a tad bit more real estate on my table. I need Super for .649 a gallon... I wanna cruise without killin' my piggy bank!


----------

